# Toro Powermax Impeller Kit



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has put an impeller kit on a Toro Powermax (HD). Quick search didn't turn up any results.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with the design of the bucket I was wondering if an impeller kit would work on a powermax


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s been done before. It’s a chore to get the “anti clog” stuff out of the way, then you have room to work.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Link? Any idea if it made any difference? I appreciate the replies.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I would think the Powermax already has an efficient impeller. So you may not need to modify it.


----------

